# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  عندي سؤال

## ابو محمد 99

ما هو سبب الالم في الذبحة الصدرية

----------


## سنفورة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Icon9:

----------

